# The Spark, weight gaining project



## anders_steen (Feb 15, 2008)

Does any one remember "the spark, weight gaining project"? I wonder if there is something like that on the web these days.... It was great to see those contestants plump up day by day.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I remember that.

Strange idea but I thought it was neat.


Dennis


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Feb 17, 2008)

There was a competition called the beer belly challenge that focused on one woman gaining weight over five weeks. Here's the link: http://www.studio15direct.com/bbcintro.htm. She doesn't really get fat or even chubby though. Btw what was the spark, I've never heard of it.


----------



## Artflsoul (Feb 17, 2008)

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> There was a competition called the beer belly challenge that focused on one woman gaining weight over five weeks. Here's the link: http://www.studio15direct.com/bbcintro.htm. She doesn't really get fat or even chubby though. Btw what was the spark, I've never heard of it.



I may be wrong but I think those were the origins of what is now "stuffer31."


----------



## Nameless88888888 (Feb 18, 2008)

I totally remember that. It was thespark.com, which eventually turned into Sparknotes.com. The original site was a bunch of personality quizes and stuff, and occasionally they'd have a "science project". Another one they did besides the weight gain one was where they left meat out in the sun for like...a month...just to see what would happen.

I think it was called "The Fat Project" though, if I remember correctly. It was a guy and a girl, and the object was to gain 30 pounds in 30 days. The winner got some cash prize (they ended up splitting it, though, I think). They had some pretty nice pictures of the girl on there, too. I remember being disapointed when they did a follow up on it 6 months later and she had lost the weight, hehe.

I remember seeing that thing waaay back when. Like, back when I wouldn't have known what BBW stood for. That thing on The Spark might've even been a catalyst for me liking big girls, it was kind of when I was starting to figure all of that out.


----------



## wolffeeder (Feb 18, 2008)

Spark...

Freshman 15 Challenge... and Beer Belly Challenge...

Stuffed Online...

I remember them...


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was fascinated by the Fat Challenge, but it was only a curiosity. I found nothing about it very sexy, especially in the way they presented it.

I preferred the Freshman 15 challenge that it inspired. Some of the growth pics of the girls were quite nice, if I recall correctly. 15 lbs isn't much, though. I would have like to see the the Freshman 50!

Brenda


----------



## Crumbling (Feb 18, 2008)

anders_steen said:


> Does any one remember "the spark, weight gaining project"? I wonder if there is something like that on the web these days.... It was great to see those contestants plump up day by day.



'The Spark' as was is what has become 'OKCupid'

The spark weight gaining project... and a couple of the other experiments are still archived in the humour section there...

http://www.okcupid.com/humor/fat-project-home.html

S.


----------



## bigirlover (Feb 18, 2008)

if we could set something up like this??? But let's do it 50lbs. in 2 or 3 months for $5000. I'd especially like to see the smaller BBWs to participate so we can really see the growth. This is just a brain storm from me, but let's get this thing rolling! Let me hear your feedback.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd love to see that! Who'd pay out the $5000? 

Edit: I just checked out that OkCupid link. All I have to say is damn both those people needed the extra weight. And they still didn't get fat.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 18, 2008)

damn, I'd do it !!


----------



## infinity57401 (Feb 19, 2008)

I remember this test, it's funny that some of us came upon thespark.com before people now know it as sparknotes.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Mar 5, 2008)

I loved that project on the Spark! Plus I met my first BHM through Sparkmatch - the incredibly short lived spark related dating site. Ha. Good days. Too bad they gave it up.


----------



## S-Mac (Mar 10, 2008)

does anyone have any links to anything at all involving major weight gain?


----------

